
Hacker Dojo 10-Yr Anniversary- Oct 05 and 06, Santa Clara, CA - echoudhry
Hacker Dojo 10 year Anniversary Oct 05 &amp; 06
Premiering HD&#x2F;SHDH Documentary<p>Artist performing: Vector Hold, Roger Linn, Tim Thompson, Maha, Ani, Codame, Ge Wang (Stanford Laptop Orchestra), Moldover, d0n.xyz, Aure, Electric Kitchen<p>Speakers: Peter Norvig- Head of Research, Google, Chris Messina, Inventor of Hashtags, Max Hodak - President of Neuralink, David Weekly, Jeff Lindsay, Tom Harrison, Joel Franusic - Founders of Hacker Dojo and Super Happy Dev House, and more to be announced.<p>Dub Clinic Auto showcase
SVACA Pet Adoption Drive
Robotics Demos 
Workshops and of course, to keep traditions alive, there will be a bouncy house.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.eventbrite.com&#x2F;e&#x2F;hacker-dojo-10-year-anniversary-return-of-the-happy-dev-tickets-63933786677
======
amy_seqmedia
So cool a space to be celebrating their 10yr.

~~~
echoudhry
30% of non-profits make it past 3 years in operation. This is a huge milestone
for this community. Thanks!

------
dewanfarhana
Very exciting, looking forward to it!

------
melgamal
Great place to work from.

------
gtldexplosion
So awesome! Interested in seeing d0n.xyz

